# Please Help - this is not a wind up!



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

See earlier posts - I am with the cat now - I didn't want to leave her but didn't have a choice.
She will not go in any of the nests I made for her and I can't leave or she follows me shouting! She is on my lap but is squeezing her tummy back and forth.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> See earlier posts - I am with the cat now - I didn't want to leave her but didn't have a choice.
> She will not go in any of the nests I made for her and I can't leave or she follows me shouting! She is on my lap but is squeezing her tummy back and forth.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> ...


Have pm'd one of the cat peeps to see if they can help you I have no knowledge of cats I am sorry


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

she is in nest now under computer and pushing I think - keeps raising bum - I have gloves on ready to help and am just sitting next to her.
Sorry for panic am starting to calm after initial shock.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> she is in nest now under computer and pushing I think - keeps raising bum - I have gloves on ready to help and am just sitting next to her.
> Sorry for panic am starting to calm after initial shock.


OK hopefully help on its way


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Will go and read your other post in a moment. But going off what you are saying with regards to "squeezing her tummy", those are almost certainly contractions, in which case, it should hopefully not be too long now. 

You must keep calm so that your cat will keep calm. It's not uncommon for cats to move around during labour. Some of our own will get up out of their nest and walk around while they are pushing. In this situation I do pick them up and put them back in their nest.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know anthing about cat breeding, but best wishes and hope mum and babies are all well!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

thanks so much - I am relieved now she at least seems to have settled because she didn't seem to know where to go before.
I have also calmed down now - I had the impression that after waters went it could be 24hrs or more and hers seemed obviously all go it was a shock initially - my cats are my babies! 
I am making little notes so I know what is happening - if this is contractions not pushing - what is pushing like and when should I be worried she has been pushing too long?
She is very quiet and looks calm now - softly purring and cleaning herself - we are both covered in her waters - LOL


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Right, the time that you need to be concerned is if: 

a) she is pushing (straining) constantly and the sac doesn't appear
b) if a sac partially appears and after 20-30 minutes the baby still hasn't been born
c) if you think she is very distressed and exhausted

If these things happen, you will need to call your vet straight away. But more often than not, the births are generally straight forward. 

If your girl is quiet now and cleaning herself and seems happy, then just stay with her and monitor her. The thing about births is that no 2 are ever the same, some queens will start delivering very quickly after contractions start whereas it can be hours with others, but so long as your girl is fine in herself, then it should all be okay


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wonderful thanks!!
She has water - does she need food here or anything else?

I thought I knew what I was doing but now it has started I feel clueless!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

maybe you should phone your vets anyway to put them on standby


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Wonderful thanks!!
> She has water - does she need food here or anything else?
> 
> I thought I knew what I was doing but now it has started I feel clueless!


you will be alright you have someone to talk you through it just keep calm and listen to the instructions if you pay the ferry we will both come over Schimmel to help the cat and I can keep you calm


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> maybe you should phone your vets anyway to put them on standby


Actually think I'll do that now - although here in Ireland they'll think I'm nuts (they already do infact) cats are not exactly regarded as being of any importance


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Right, the time that you need to be concerned is if:
> 
> a) she is pushing (straining) constantly and the sac doesn't appear
> b) if a sac partially appears and after 20-30 minutes the baby still hasn't been born
> ...


Been onto vet who says this is wonderful advice and has given me his mobile number as he is grading cows down the road


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

So long as she has a comfortable nest/bedding to deliver the babies, then food/water is all she needs. 

Gemma is right in that it is very useful for your vet to know that your cat is in labour so that if something does go wrong, when you call them, they will already be know about the situation.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

A bubble has appeared.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Very good sign  Mum should now be pushing because the bubble you're seeing is the sac with a baby inside.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

we have one kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> we have one kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


clapping hands - well done both mums and the emergency nurse on the other end of the computer


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> we have one kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Huge congratulations, you've done really well and so has mummy cat.   When mum has finished cleaning baby etc. then weigh the baby and sex him/her if you can, and then give the baby straight back to mum so he/she can try to latch on. Some mothers will happily feed their babies whilst still giving birth to the rest of the litter. Other mum's don't want the babies with them until they are finished.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

she is biting through cord - has another bubble but not pushing kitten 1 seems ok - will kitten two be ok there??


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

awwwwwwww I almost feel as if I'm there

Congrats


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> she is biting through cord - has another bubble but not pushing kitten 1 seems ok - will kitten two be ok there??


Right, if you mean that kitten number 1 is still attached to the cord and mum is chewing the cord whilst she's about to deliver kitten number 2, then yes that is fine and is perfectly normal. Was the placenta delivered for the first kitten? It's important to make sure each placenta is delivered.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Huge congratulations, you've done really well and so has mummy cat.   When mum has finished cleaning baby etc. then weigh the baby and sex him/her if you can, and then give the baby straight back to mum so he/she can try to latch on. Some mothers will happily feed their babies whilst still giving birth to the rest of the litter. Other mum's don't want the babies with them until they are finished.


104g approx - very clingy mum - no idea what sex??


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Very good weight, sex doesn't matter a huge deal but after about an hour they can be very difficult to sex as all their "little bits" tend to swell up making them all look the same. (The Sex Change Fairy visits our home a heck of a lot lol)


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Look at tail end
two dots close together = girl
two dots further apart = boy

sorry to butt into the delivery room - your doing will Ems and Kat - what a team!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Look at tail end
> two dots close together = girl
> two dots further apart = boy
> 
> sorry to butt into the delivery room - your doing will Ems and Kat - what a team!


Butt in all you like Rita. You know my kitten sexing skills are still rather pathetic and for the life of me my mind went blank as to what was the best way to explain it  Thank goodness you were able to describe it so simply


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

pleased that's a good weight wouldn't have a clue!
We're certainly getting a blow by blow here!

cord is off - placenta eaten - cord delicately bitten

think number 2 is on the way!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> pleased that's a good weight wouldn't have a clue!
> We're certainly getting a blow by blow here!
> 
> cord is off - placenta eaten - cord delicately bitten
> ...


You pair are doing a wonderful job between you TG for the internet


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Well done, will be waiting for news of kitten number 2. Everything is going very smoothly and just as it should


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

tashi said:


> You pair are doing a wonderful job between you TG for the internet


Yes TG for the internet and even more for you, Kat and all your help - I am relaxed now and enjoying this wonderful experience - will post photos when I can.

Think Number one is tabby like her mum.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Yes TG for the internet and even more for you, Kat and all your help - I am relaxed now and enjoying this wonderful experience - will post photos when I can.
> 
> Think Number one is tabby like her mum.


You do sound a lot calmer now than when you had the panic this morning and as for Kat I have to admit you were the first one that I found on-line that had cats on her profile


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It sound like all is going well in maternity


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Very good weight, sex doesn't matter a huge deal but after about an hour they can be very difficult to sex as all their "little bits" tend to swell up making them all look the same. (The Sex Change Fairy visits our home a heck of a lot lol)


pmsl,@sex change fairy! can totally relate to that 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

No 2 - was brrech and head stuck so hair raising but Zelda stood up and kitten dropped out and seems ok


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulation glad the second birth went well, looks like you had some wonderful advice from the other members, its a wonderful experience isnt it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> congratulation glad the second birth went well, looks like you had some wonderful advice from the other members, its a wonderful experience isnt it


Amazing - Mummy is doing so well cleaning them and feeding them - I think there're more though maybe 3 or 4

It's fascinating I'm grinning from ear to ear

2= 100g 
Will sex later when they're settled Zelda does not want me taking them!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are some kitten bums, may help you sex them. First one is a girl second a boy.

Congratulations on your new arrivals


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

The babies that come out bum/tail first can be a tad scary but Zelda obviously knew what to do to get the baby out  Any news on number 3 yet? It sounds like Zelda is going to be a wonderful mum


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow - thanks that's the best help on sexing I've ever seen and I've looked in the past for older kittens.
Think 1st is a boy - haven't got a look at 2nd.

Ems


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

pushing now!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

And we will all expect to see photos when everything is over and you've had a stiff drink lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> And we will all expect to see photos when everything is over and you've had a stiff drink lol


I think you and I have an excuse for one as well LOL


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Totall agree


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> And we will all expect to see photos when everything is over and you've had a stiff drink lol


Yes and please have a drink on me and Zelda!

We have three which is what we expected and she seems to be thoroughly cleaning herself now so think that's it...

1 - dark - Boy? - 104g
2 - tabby/ginger - Girl? - 100g
3 - tabby - Girl? - 105g

yippee - Mummy is a silver/grey Tabby and Dad is Ginger!

Thankyou Thankyou
Emily


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Ems - Congratulations. All good weights too.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Welcome to the world little ones. And a huge well done to you Emily for doing such a great job as midwife. Lovely colours


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, im glad all went well,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sorry - last thing - Zelda is trembling - is this normal?

I know I did after having both my kids.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Is she cold at all?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

just make sure they are all warm, with no drafts, if its her 1st litter it could all be a bit of a shock 4 her! im sure she`l be fine, x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Welcome to the world little ones. And a huge well done to you Emily for doing such a great job as midwife. Lovely colours


They are beautiful - I think I have 3 new cats because no one's getting these from me now - just have to soften up my husband.

What timing too - my daughter has just woken from her nap!

Ems


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone and congrats to you and zeldaxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

thats gd, 3 new additions to the family,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww what an excellent post! Well done to Zelda and you Ems and also well done for all the advice from our well respected members. You have done us proud


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well done, three happy healthy kittens and a contented mum, what more can you ask for


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the world little kitties 

Please send some labour vibes our way - my cat still hasn't had hers and we're day 67 today!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the world little kitties
> 
> Please send some labour vibes our way - my cat still hasn't had hers and we're day 67 today!!!


not sure but wouldnt let her go past 69 days, without consulting the vets,
so any time now then, bless her, x


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new arrivals and a huge well done to all the helpers


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow! what a thread, it had me biting my nails.
Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

George said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the world little kitties
> 
> Please send some labour vibes our way - my cat still hasn't had hers and we're day 67 today!!!


Sending you all my labour vibes >>>>>>>>>>>>
I guess Zelda was about 64/65 days.
Good luck it's amazing


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

well done!!! you are sooo much braver than I am, I don't think I would have held my cool, would have been straight to the vets!!! 

Glad mum and babies are well and can't wait to see some pics!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, I've been busy, not had PC on. I missed all the fun, lol. "Congratulations" to you Sounds like you had lots of help and have done a fab job Looking forward to the pikkies*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Glad it all went well


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Crikey can't believe I missed all the excitement. Congratulations and well done to the birthing team! So glad mum and babes are well, you definately deserve a stiff drink!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done to both mums but a sincere thankyou to Schimmel whom I pm'd and stepped into the breach and talked Emstarz through it 

Thankyou


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

tashi said:


> Well done to both mums but a sincere thankyou to Schimmel whom I pm'd and stepped into the breach and talked Emstarz through it
> 
> Thankyou


Absolutely no thanks necessary at all. Any other cat breeder on here would have done the same, I just happened to be around at the time and it truly was a pleasure to be able to help 

Will admit to having that stiff drink now though, or not so stiff actually as it's only a glass of wine lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done Ems and everyone involved and a big congrats to mum and the babies. Would have stepped in myself if not for getting kittening room ready. 
Good advice given and I am well chuffed for you at the successful delivery. Big claps to you all!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brilliant post !!!!!! well done to you all !!!!!!!!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

wow real life births live on pet forums! how exciting 
glad it all went well.......well done to everyone involved 
and congrats on ur new babies


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats!!!  That was amazing, clap of hands to the helpers


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well just finished reading this thread and wow my stomache was churning. How exciting that was. Standing ovation to the helpers.Congrats to the new mums.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats to you, mum and babies.
Every litter is that thrilling for breeders. I don't think the wonder ever wears off!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Nicola  I totally agree, just at the moment I feel like a kid at christmas waiting to see what presents arrive


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Well just finished reading this thread and wow my stomache was churning. How exciting that was. Standing ovation to the helpers.Congrats to the new mums.


so hows ur puppies doing??? any more yet x


----------

